# PTO switch has no power



## Conway (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello I'm a first timer so I will try to ask questions so you all can understand.
I have a X300 John Deere mower that has no power to PTO switch. I have checked all safety switches and there are good. Tested Ignition switch which checked ok. I tested PTO switch and it seems ok but there is no 12v power going to switch. Where does the power to PTO circuit come from? I am really stumped! If someone can help I would be so grateful! Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Conway, Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Have you checked your fuses? Sometimes they look good, but fail an ohmmeter check.


----------



## Conway (Sep 30, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello Conway, Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Have you checked your fuses? Sometimes they look good, but fail an ohmmeter check.


Yes I have checked all the fuses and they are fine. I am not to sure about the pto switch. I watched a guy on you tube show how to check one but mine did not check out like his. That pto circuit I think may get it's power from the pto switch because it just runs through the fuse box not attaching to any power wires there. I am not a real smart on electrical problems but I like to try and learn as I go. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Conway,
It might be that your PTO clutch is kaput. There should be an electrical connector for the clutch power not far from the clutch. Unplug and see if you have power at this connector. Make sure your PTO switch is "on" in order to find power at this point.

My PTO clutch has a 2-wire connector. This connector burned out years ago, due to a high resistance connection. I spliced the wires together.


----------



## Conway (Sep 30, 2020)

BigT said:


> Conway,
> It might be that your PTO clutch is kaput. There should be an electrical connector for the clutch power not far from the clutch. Unplug and see if you have power at this connector. Make sure your PTO switch is "on" in order to find power at this point.
> 
> My PTO clutch has a 2-wire connector. This connector burned out years ago, due to a high resistance connection. I spliced the wires together.


Yes I have checked the clutch by running a known 12 v power source an d engages. I am trying to find a wiring diagram for it and maybe I could figure out something. Maybe l can figure out where it gets it power. Thanks for your help BigT.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Since you have checked the clutch and found it OK, checked the fuse and it is OK, the PTO switch is the only thing left in the circuit.


----------



## Conway (Sep 30, 2020)

Well l found the problem! I finally said to myself that l just need to take it to someone that’s smarter than l am. I cleaned everything up and jumped on mower to load it on the trailer and released the parking brake. A thought hit my brain saying l wonder if the parking brake being on would lockout the pto? Well wouldn’t you know it l turned on the PTO and it worked! Thank you JESUS! I told you l wasn’t too smart. My other JD mowers l have don’t work like that but l learned something anyway! Thanks for your help on this l appreciate your time!


----------

